# Should I go to Seminary?



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 6, 2008)

It's so difficult sometimes to discern what it is God specifically wants me to do with my personal life. But i've been thinking about going to seminary for theological studies. Of course I have no intentions of becoming some femi-nazi pastor of a church, however, my heart is so moved to learn and study systematic reformed theology. I have so many questions and trains of thoughts that sometimes lead me into mental gynmastics, but sometimes I feel so inadequate in answering those in opposition to the reformed view. I mean sure I can quote my surface knowledge of scriptures that demonstrate the accuracy of the reformed view. And of course for any christian scripture should be sufficient. But I want to go much more deeper into scripture than that, especially when i'm challenged further on the issue.

I feel i need some sort of formal discipline and teaching from those more knowledgeable and wiser than I. I do not have a husband to teach me such things in an in-depth way, and learning these things on my own is so challenging..So i've been thinking.. should I consider going for a Masters in Theology at a reformed seminary? Is it a bit taboo for a woman to be grazing the seminarian grounds? 

This question comes at a time when my quarter life-crises seems to continually creep around in my mind. It just seems like there so many different avenues and possibilities, opportunities for sucess and failures.. and I'll admit i'm a little nervous about it. I know there is only but one sure path that God has already set out before me.. I just wish I knew what it was. 

So.. a penny for your thoughts? or maybe two? 

Thanks guys


----------



## Laura (Jan 6, 2008)

Nikki, you are pretty much exactly where I was at about three years ago (though graduating from high school—I had just stumbled across the Puritans etc. and was converted around that time). Do you mind if I send you a PM instead of responding here, since this is an open forum and I don't care to share personal details with whoever searches for my name on Google?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 6, 2008)

God bless you young lady in your search for truth and your walk with Christ. How fortunate some christian man will be one day when he takes your hand in marriage. To see a young woman so concerned with Christ and His Word give me great joy.

Pro 3:3 Let not mercy and truth forsake thee: bind them about thy neck; write them upon the table of thine heart: 
Pro 3:4 So shalt thou find favour and good understanding in the sight of God and man. 
Pro 3:5 Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. 
Pro 3:6 In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths. 
Pro 3:7 Be not wise in thine own eyes: fear the LORD, and depart from evil. 
Pro 3:8 It shall be health to thy navel, and marrow to thy bones.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 6, 2008)

I am involved with an online Reformed seminary that is completely free. You might want to check it out...

The North American Reformed Seminary


----------



## Quickened (Jan 6, 2008)

You can download courses from the Reformed Theological Seminary (uses itunes)

They do distance learning which might be of help but i figured since you are still pondering and thinking about this that you might be interested diving into some of the material right away!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 6, 2008)

Quickened said:


> You can download courses from the Reformed Theological Seminary (uses itunes)
> 
> They do distance learning which might be of help but i figured since you are still pondering and thinking about this that you might be interested diving into some of the material right away!



Before you spend any money, I would do what Quickened suggest. Most of these lectures are top-notch and free.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 6, 2008)

I think Covenant Seminary has a similar free program online.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 6, 2008)

Nikki,

Great advice above. Jacob turned me on to the rts.edu courses. They're fantastic.

Patience Sister.

I understand the desire. Steady study of the Scriptures will allow you to mature. Even a Seminary education won't replace what sanctification over time will provide. I know the desire to be like the really smart guys out there and have all the answers. I often feel inadequate and think: I really need to read some more theologians....

I would say, first of all, that the best thing you could do is to make sure you start reading the Scriptures every day. I began a Bible in a Year reading program 4 years ago and that regularly and continually sharpens my understanding of the Scriptures. Also, just start reading books and make sure you're in a good Church.

Remember you won't be judged by how high on the academic ladder you climbed. I don't want to say this to discourage the pursuit of excellence because we need to be about that. I do want to make sure, though, that you don't get discouraged because you think you're missing the mark as a disciple because you're not there now. You're where you are. If you are trusting in Christ then trust in Him for your sanctification and continue to pursue knowledge to His glory.

In the end, though, if you have the means and the desire to study in Seminary then go for it.


----------



## Narnian (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a similar situation earlier in my life and decided to go to Covenant Seminary. Though I enjoyed it I determined that my bohemian personality was not really cut out for the ministry. But I do not regret a minute of it for the foundation it helped build.

And all of the Reformed seminaries I know of welcome women into the classroom.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 6, 2008)

turmeric said:


> I think Covenant Seminary has a similar free program online.



They call it Covenant Worldwide: Covenant Worldwide - Home Page.

They offer 21 free courses covering most of a seminary curriculum.

God bless you for your passion for knowing God and understanding theology. Seminary is quite costly. If you are really young, have little idea what you want to do next, and have the spare $$$, it might be a great experience. However, with so many free options on the internet, I would consider them first.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I do want to make sure, though, that you don't get discouraged because you think you're missing the mark as a disciple because you're not there now. You're where you are. If you are trusting in Christ then trust in Him for your sanctification and continue to pursue knowledge to His glory.



Excellent point Rich!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 6, 2008)

Laura said:


> Nikki, you are pretty much exactly where I was at about three years ago (though graduating from high school—I had just stumbled across the Puritans etc. and was converted around that time). Do you mind if I send you a PM instead of responding here, since this is an open forum and I don't care to share personal details with whoever searches for my name on Google?


 
Oh sure, I don't mind at all! Thank you!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 6, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> God bless you young lady in your search for truth and your walk with Christ. How fortunate some christian man will be one day when he takes your hand in marriage. To see a young woman so concerned with Christ and His Word give me great joy.
> 
> Pro 3:3 Let not mercy and truth forsake thee: bind them about thy neck; write them upon the table of thine heart:
> Pro 3:4 So shalt thou find favour and good understanding in the sight of God and man.
> ...


Thank you for your warm compliments, Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 6, 2008)

larryjf said:


> I am involved with an online Reformed seminary that is completely free. You might want to check it out...
> 
> The North American Reformed Seminary


 
OoOOoOo Nice.. me likes the sound of the word free  Thank you!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 6, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Nikki,
> 
> Great advice above. Jacob turned me on to the rts.edu courses. They're fantastic.
> 
> ...


 
=D ! Yes what you say is very true; I know my judgment won't fall on how many string of titles can be placed behind my name hehe. However, I know myself. I know that I need rigourous discipline and training to stay on track. My new years resolution was to read my bible through in a year in a chronological order and i'm already behind! lol. 

As of now, there is no one there to guide me in that aspect on a personal level. I will continue to trust God for my santification as always, I just pray he has some way of kicking me in the pants with stern discipline. The kind a seminary can give  lol. I may be weird.. but I appreciate the "Read This" "Write That" "Do this by Monday"  learning atmosphere.


----------



## mr_burns (Jan 6, 2008)

Nikki,

Glad to see you've received such great encouragement here. My wife is going to be taking some classes while I am attending seminary over the next several years. Every now and then you might find some one who confuses "women learning about Jesus" and "women pastoring a church" and might give you a hard time, but I'm always quick to point out that just because someone wants to go to seminary doesn't mean they want to pastor. I think it is great for you to go to seminary if that a desire you have. My proof text for women attending seminary is from the Luke 10:38-42. It appears to me that Jesus had no problem with women in his seminary... 

Also, here is a blog post about women attending seminary. Also, I recently found this blog that has a good section on discerning your call to seminary.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Nikki,

We have a small but growing number of female students, some of whom have come for the same sorts of reasons you describe. School is a place for thinking through issues and getting a solid grounding in the Scriptures, the faith, the history of the church and the Christian life.

Some of our female students go off to become school teachers, some become writers, and some become full-time mothers. 

Our chief vocation at WSC is to prepare men for pastoral ministry but about 30% of our students (including our female students) are MA students and all of our students are discovering and working out their vocation.

I would encourage you to contact Christa Haeck (pron. Heck) at:

866.480.8474

or 

[email protected]

We get this question (from male and female) prospective students all the time. 

Blessings,

rsc


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 6, 2008)

mr_burns said:


> Nikki,
> 
> Glad to see you've received such great encouragement here. My wife is going to be taking some classes while I am attending seminary over the next several years. Every now and then you might find some one who confuses "women learning about Jesus" and "women pastoring a church" and might give you a hard time, but I'm always quick to point out that just because someone wants to go to seminary doesn't mean they want to pastor. I think it is great for you to go to seminary if that a desire you have. My proof text for women attending seminary is from the Luke 10:38-42. It appears to me that Jesus had no problem with women in his seminary...
> 
> Also, here is a blog post about women attending seminary. Also, I recently found this blog that has a good section on discerning your call to seminary.


 
Thanks so much, yes I feel like i would have to probably explain my presence at a seminary quite often.. but I don't worry about that. Thanks for the blog posts  Maybe i'll just where a t-shirt around with a message explaining LOL heh


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 6, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Hi Nikki,
> 
> We have a small but growing number of female students, some of whom have come for the same sorts of reasons you describe. School is a place for thinking through issues and getting a solid grounding in the Scriptures, the faith, the history of the church and the Christian life.
> 
> ...


 
!!!!!! I'm really gonna prayerfully consider this option. I think I will put in an application along with my grad school application to the Univ of Ariz and see where the Lord would have me go. Thanks very much for the contact information! I will be sure to use it.


----------



## Narnian (Jan 6, 2008)

I might pick up one of these virtual study options myself!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2008)

Interesting thread. What a wealth of knowledge! What an age we live in! There is some good in it.


----------



## Quickened (Jan 6, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Interesting thread. What a wealth of knowledge! What an age we live in! There is some good in it.



 Amen Brother!

Its really encouraging to see fellow believers pool together offering resources, encouragement and advice!

 God bless you Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sister Nikki, (hey, that sounds like a song!!)

I would like to mention one aspect of this that no one else has brought up. Seminaries a full of godly christian men. Most of whom are unmarried. Most of whom would like to be married but are too big of nerds to know how to find a suitable young woman!

I met my own dear wife when we were both students at a christian university. I honestly can think of no better place to meet a variety of different people who love our saviour, and are at the same stage of life as you are.

In the 17 years that we have been married her training in theology & the scriptures has been a great help to me in my ministries as a deacon, a youth pastor, and as a lay preacher.

As as a deacon I have had to "step in" many times to help single parents (women) with parenting issues. Without a wife who knew the scriptures and was trained in theology I would have found this much more difficult. As a (lay) youth pastor I have had many times to step aside and allow my wife to have "girl talks" with young ladies. Now that I am working as a lay preacher having a wife who can read and understand theological books is a great help.

I can ask my wife what she thinks about a passage of scripture & get an informed response. I can trust her opinion about a book that we have read. And I can count on her to be a true fellow labourer when I preach in a church.

In short, becoming a woman "preacher' is not the only end result of a seminary education. God may lead you to marrry a man that you are now prepared to assist.

God bless.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 7, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Sister Nikki, (hey, that sounds like a song!!)
> 
> I would like to mention one aspect of this that no one else has brought up. Seminaries a full of godly christian men. Most of whom are unmarried. Most of whom would like to be married but are too big of nerds to know how to find a suitable young woman!
> 
> ...


 
Blast! why is there no hugging smiley? lol ah well this i guess is the closest to hugs we get LOL  

Thank you for your inspiring words and what a blessing to have a husband and wife duo united, strong and equally capable of articulating God's truth to others ! (as you can see.. the bouncy icon is my favorite).

If the Lord choses to bless me in the same manner praise God and if not Praise God anyway because my ultimate purpose is to glorify Him. For Him to grow me in the knowledge of his truth with godly men and women all around me, shepparding me and encouraging me would be just as great of a blessing. 

I wish i could hug all of you!! =D Thanks for the help and encouragement! 

 <--why don't they make these as toys? I'd certainly get one and put him on my desk and watch him sing and dance telling me that it was time for peanutbutter and jelly. But i digress...


----------



## danmpem (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with the gentlemen above. RTS on iTunes is the way to go.


----------



## cih1355 (Jan 7, 2008)

danmpem said:


> I agree with the gentlemen above. RTS on iTunes is the way to go.



I agree. You would get exposed to what is being taught at seminary.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jan 7, 2008)

cih1355 said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the gentlemen above. RTS on iTunes is the way to go.
> ...


 
I wish I were disciplined enough to do online courses and lectures. But I know i'd probably just goof around, something about having a formal setting for learning or a personal guide just helps me better. However I've downloaded RTS to iTunes so i will check it out =) As well as the other free pograms people have mentioned.


----------

